# Anvil 980 vs. Gilden 64000 vs. Tultex



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

I've purchased quantities of the lightweight ringspun shirts from Anvil, Gilden, and Tultex now. All have the same specs.

I have to say that the Anvil 980s are the nicest. I find them to be flawless. They are also slightly fitted. The problem with Anvil is there are no 3X and not very many different colors. Anvil has no matching women's ringspun line that I can find.

Gilden 64000 is nice, but not as nice as the Anvil 980 but a lot more colors. No 3X either. The most expensive of the three. Has line of womens ringspun shirts to with it that are very fitted, but there is no XS.

Tultex has some really good things about. They make matching Mens, Womens, and Children shirts in ringspun. The biggest selection of colors. Mens go to 3X and Womens go down to XS. The womens shirts are very fitted, girly style shirts. I like the way they are made a lot. Also, Tultex are the only ones with tear-away tags.

The problem with Tultex, is the fabric just isn't as nice. If I laid a bunch of 980s, 64000s, and Tultexs out with no tags, you'd be able to pick out the ones made by Tultex easy. The fabric just doesn't feel nearly as soft or look as good. You get a lot of what I would describe as "burrs" in the fabric. Little spots where it looks frizzy and the color is lighter.

Tultex is the cheapest overall, because the price increase for 2X and 3X is very low.

For the time being, I will probably use Anvil 980 as much as possible, Gilden 64000 for some of the colors Anvil doesn't make. Tultex for 3X and girls XS.

I would very much like to see Tultex improve their game!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

All of these shirts are what I call "American Apparel killers". Have you compared AA with your group?


----------



## Unkle Samo (Feb 27, 2008)

You should check out Hanes 4980. I used to use the Anvil 980 but, i felt the sizes were not consistant. The Large were considerably larger than Medium. Also, the Hanes 4980 is a tear away tag. Hanes 4980 does not have a 3X but, definitely more colors than the Anvil 980. The price is comparable to the Anvil.


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

splathead said:


> All of these shirts are what I call "American Apparel killers". Have you compared AA with your group?


No, I haven't ordered anything from American Apparel because they promote open borders and amnesty for illegal aliens on their corporate website. They are extremely in your face with their left-wing politics.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

When I ordered samples of the Anvil 980 it was half the price of AA; now I went and checked yesterday and they were the same price as AA. I don't see the point in that, I might as well order the real deal.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

wormil said:


> When I ordered samples of the Anvil 980 it was half the price of AA; now I went and checked yesterday and they were the same price as AA. I don't see the point in that, I might as well order the real deal.


Left wing or not,  I think the AA is a much better shirt too. Softer, thicker, more color choices.


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

I've been ordering from TSC. Anvil 980 is almost half the price of AA 2001. 

They sell Anvil 980 for $1.65 for white and I think 2.44 for black.Tultex is the same price, Gildan 64000 is about 20 cents more. AA 2001 is over $4.00


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

I didn't know about the Hanes 4980. However, I've been using two different suppliers and neither carry Hanes. I'll have to pass on that one for now.



Unkle Samo said:


> You should check out Hanes 4980. I used to use the Anvil 980 but, i felt the sizes were not consistant. The Large were considerably larger than Medium. Also, the Hanes 4980 is a tear away tag. Hanes 4980 does not have a 3X but, definitely more colors than the Anvil 980. The price is comparable to the Anvil.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

kylerogers said:


> I've been ordering from TSC. Anvil 980 is almost half the price of AA 2001.


Good catch, I remember now that I ordered the samples from TSC but checked prices yesterday on Broder.

If TSC had a halfway decent web interface I bet they would increase their sales. Oftentimes I default to Sanmar or Broder just because I hate using TSC's website.


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

Shirtsupplier and TSC are the only ones I've used. I thought TSC had a petty nice website.






wormil said:


> Good catch, I remember now that I ordered the samples from TSC but checked prices yesterday on Broder.
> 
> If TSC had a halfway decent web interface I bet they would increase their sales. Oftentimes I default to Sanmar or Broder just because I hate using TSC's website.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

wormil said:


> Good catch, I remember now that I ordered the samples from TSC but checked prices yesterday on Broder.



Broder prices are a joke. I can buy their brands on retail sites less than their wholesale pricing.


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

It took several weeks for me to get an account set up with TSC. You have to fax them a bunch of information and they set it up for you. But it took like several tries and several phones. Nothing would happen. Then one day I faxed them again and like 20 minutes later I got an e-mail saying my account was ready. 

It was worth it, compared to the first place I was using TSC had four times as much stuff and the prices range from 10 cents to $1 cheaper. I think the Anvil 980s are like .75 cheaper on TSC than the first place I was ordering them.

They have three shipping centers, Atlanta, Cincinnati, and California. Some stuff like the Gildan 64000 only ships from Cincinnati though.



splathead said:


> Broder prices are a joke. I can buy their brands on retail sites less than their wholesale pricing.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

It seems to go back and forth who is cheaper but for plain tees, Sanmar is always cheaper than either TSC or Broder. Alpha/Broder has a much better selection of non-tee items.




kylerogers said:


> Shirtsupplier and TSC are the only ones I've used. I thought TSC had a petty nice website.


 Wow! Really? You should try out Alpha/Broder's website which is awesome. Sanmar's is functional. 

TSC's website has that little frame in the center of their page. And on my 22" monitor I have to scroll left and right, very frustrating unless I break the frame out. Plus they have a very primitive search function.


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

wormil said:


> It seems to go back and forth who is cheaper but for plain tees, Sanmar is always cheaper than either TSC or Broder. Alpha/Broder has a much better selection of non-tee items.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I'd have to agree with you on those two complaints. I also have a 22" monitor which is way more than big enough for 99% of websites, but their frame function is poorly thought out. Especially when your looking at a shirt that has like 40 colors.

Also, when I look at shirts. I pull up the website for the brand I want to look at, then type the call number into the TSC shirt. The number has to be exact. Like I think their is a Jeerzees shirt I've ordered that is 363M. If you type 363 into the search. Nothing comes up. You have to type exactly 363M.

You can't search for shirts in specific colors either. You can try, but it doesn't work. Like I was trying to search for all the t-shirts available in smoke. Only three items come up in the search, but there are way more that I found.

A company as big as TSC should be able to hire a guy for a week to program a much better search program and not blink an eye.

Heck, I pay $80 a year to an outside company for the search feature on my website and I'm a tiny one man company. It works awesome. They even gave me code to embed it in a flash animation. (I tried a lot of free ones and they all sucked.)


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

I'll have to look up Sanmar.

Oh, after my first order with TSC a guy called to ask me how much I liked the stuff. It was one of those, how much more stuff do you want to order calls. But the guy was actually extremely knowledgeable. I'm used to dealing with import companies that sell flags and even the owners don't have a clue about what most of what they sell even is.


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

I've ordered more of the Tultex shirts now mainly for the girly shirts. I've decided that I don't like them at all. There is just too many defects in the shirts.

I with the Gildan and Anvil girls ringspun lines made XS. Why do so few t-shirts make XS in girls. Many of the girls I know where XS.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

kylerogers said:


> Why do so few t-shirts make XS in girls. Many of the girls I know where XS.


Because it overlaps with the larger sizes of their youth line.


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

kylerogers said:


> No, I haven't ordered anything from American Apparel because they promote open borders and amnesty for illegal aliens on their corporate website. They are extremely in your face with their left-wing politics.


This shouldn't surprise anyone. They operate out of downtown LA and most of their employees are Mexican or Hispanic immigrants. 

Some of their other scary left wing causes include fair wages, public transportation, hiring American workers and producing their goods in the US...


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

Public transportation is pretty scary. Ever rode on a public bus in an inner city?



Moo Spot Prints said:


> This shouldn't surprise anyone. They operate out of downtown LA and most of their employees are Mexican or Hispanic immigrants.
> 
> Some of their other scary left wing causes include fair wages, public transportation, hiring American workers and producing their goods in the US...


----------



## Mark_S (May 21, 2008)

Moo Spot Prints said:


> This shouldn't surprise anyone. They operate out of downtown LA and most of their employees are Mexican or Hispanic immigrants.
> 
> Some of their other scary left wing causes include fair wages, public transportation, hiring American workers and producing their goods in the US...


Yes and providing a living wage as well as stock options to the workers.


----------



## Mark_S (May 21, 2008)

I started with Anvil and at first I really liked them but I started wearing a few as and I had a few rip pretty quickly on me at the stitching - maybe just my impression. 

I found Hanes has great quality the Silver Tab line for women is very nice - and the men's shirts as well made as well. But AA is the softest and customers can feel the difference.


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

I haven't tried Hanes yet. I'll have to find a distributor that carries them. I've been wearing some of the Anvil 980 and they feel nicer and nicer with each wash. 

I've had a lot of my ringspun shirts from Express for Men rip in the laundry or get little pinholes. I think the lightweight ringspun shirts in general do not last as long, but I still like them.



Mark_S said:


> I started with Anvil and at first I really liked them but I started wearing a few as and I had a few rip pretty quickly on me at the stitching - maybe just my impression.
> 
> I found Hanes has great quality the Silver Tab line for women is very nice - and the men's shirts as well made as well. But AA is the softest and customers can feel the difference.


----------



## mrkiki911 (Feb 8, 2009)

I just ordered my first bulk order, I went with the 64000s because I read they were most like the AA. Does anyone have these 64000? My order will be here in 2 days, so I will finally get to check them out myself. I ordered from bodek and rhodes. My target audience prefers slim fit light weight. Are the 64000s slim? 

Any more feedback on Hanes 4980?

Thanks!


----------



## veryweird (Sep 12, 2009)

hi there,

I am looking around to purchase Anvil t shirts in bulk. Well not too many, lets say 20 - 30 at least with different colours. Do you know any suppliers? Hope to hear from you soon. 

Cheers,
edward


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

veryweird said:


> hi there,
> 
> I am looking around to purchase Anvil t shirts in bulk. Well not too many, lets say 20 - 30 at least with different colours. Do you know any suppliers? Hope to hear from you soon.


Most of these sites will have them http://www.t-shirtforums.com/wholesale-t-shirts/t37991.html


----------



## Bwright23 (Feb 12, 2011)

I know this thread has been dead for a while but I have a similar question, and even though I consider myself a technologically savvy person, I can't for the life of me figure out how to post a thread for people to respond.

I am completely torn between the Hanes 4980 and the Anvil 980.

Both Have:

-Ring spun cotton
-tearaway label
-same price (10 cent difference)

however I have found that the Hanes 4980's tend to have multiple loose threads coming from the seems.

I am completely undecided as the people I have asked have been 50/50 for either one.

does anyone have experience with any of these!?

Thanks!


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

awwww wow!! i can't believe i've never seen this one before.


----------



## tv23 (Feb 7, 2011)

Anvil 980 FTW


----------



## Unkle Samo (Feb 27, 2008)

I really preferred Hanes 4980 over the Anvil but, Hanes' new stock doesn't have the tearaway tag anymore. They iron on the Hanes tag in the neck, which looks cheap to me. I bought some Anvil 980 recently and was impressed. It seems as though they are not as incosistant w/ their sizing as they used to be... also they have the Youth 990B series, which I can use for Womens tees also. Hanes 4980 has no match in their Womens tees. 
I'm gonna discharge some darker 980's this weekend w/ the new Matsui Brite White and hope the results are satisfactory because, if so, I'm jumping off the Hanes 4980 bandwagon.


----------



## Roly (Jan 12, 2008)

wormil said:


> If TSC had a halfway decent web interface I bet they would increase their sales. Oftentimes I default to Sanmar or Broder just because I hate using TSC's website.


Dude SERIOUSLY! I love TSC, buy most of my stuff there, but their website SUCKS. And they just did a "redesign" that looks nice and I'm sure kept their web team busy for the past 12 months... but it actually ADDS # of clicks it takes to put shirts in your shopping cart!! All these wholesalers act like they don't have to worry about *usability* at all just because their customers aren't retail. It's effin retarded. I still have yet to been able to order a single t-shirt from Alstyle because of their GARBAGE website and garbage merchant account that somehow can't reconcile my credit card address when all other online sellers can. Whatever, they lost my business.


----------



## jdean23 (Apr 15, 2011)

Im gonna use the Anvil 980 for my upcoming line based off your opinions !!


----------



## k_rose08 (Jun 16, 2010)

I am as well...


----------



## gamersmarket (Jul 17, 2013)

Anvil 980 sucks, great material, soft, but they shrink terrible  I wanted to use them, but I can't allow such a big shrinkage


----------

